

In Planning Digital Defenses, the Biggest Obstacle Is Human Ingenuity - tptacek
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/12/06/science/stefan-savage-girding-for-digital-threats-we-havent-imagined-yet.html?_r=1

======
tptacek
Stefan Savage. Authentic Internet security bad-ass. NYT "Science" essay. Vote
this guy up.

